# Tour De France



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Are there any other cyclists amongst the group? Has anyone been following this year's Tour De France? If you are a fan of cycling, what is your opinion of the current state of affairs surrounding cycling?

I will say as a fan of cycling from the days when LeMond starting winning, I will always have an interest in the Tour De France. As a fan of the sport, I can say this year's race has been a bit uneventful and even a bit boring.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

I haven't been paying a lot of attention this year but I am certainly disillusioned by the continuing doping scandals.

However, while Armstrong's absence has certainly diluted the quality of the field it has certainly provided greater uncertainty of outcome. What, 8 different leaders so far? The Alps will sort the men from the boys though.

I was disappointed to miss the Beziers start a few days ago as I spent a couple of days down there as part of my recent trip to France.


----------



## cbowers (Aug 26, 2005)

gmac said:


> However, while Armstrong's absence has certainly diluted the quality of the field it has certainly provided greater uncertainty of outcome. What, 8 different leaders so far? The Alps will sort the men from the boys though.


Absolutely. This year has not been boring, outside of the repetitive nature that always accompanies the first week(hey, a bunch sprint! wow, couldn't have expected that!)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am a long time cycling fan and one time fairly serious amateur rider, and have to say I was really looking forward to the power vacuum this year. Until the doping scandals. 'Tis sad that all one had to have happen to them was for their name to appear in someone's journal and you were banned. The person I feel the most sorry for is Ulrich, as he is at the end of his career. He had such a stellar start in the TdF, he could easily have won the year prior to his victory, but he was a good team player and let the clearly inferior, yet team captain, win. Then of course, he was overshadowed by Lance for seven straight years. I had hoped to see Jan win again this year.

After all the bans, I had thought maybe a big name from one of the Grand Tours might shine, a Simoni for instance. However, that is not to be either. The prolific changing the jersey is nice to see. The fact the GC winner is totally up in the air less than a week out is great too. 

So while the familiar big names are lacking from this year's TdF, it has been fun. Also, the sprinters put on a helluva show this year. The only thing that could have made it better was if Super Mario was still in his prime.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

You have to wonder how the Postal/Discovery team goes from being so dominant to barely making a ripple. Notable powers like Leipheimer, Simoni and Mayo not doing well. The first TT was not noteworthy. Zabriski gave a very lackluster performance.

I hate to say it, but I agree with Phil Ligget. I think the whole group is so afraid of the doping allegations, no one is doping and their performances are reflecting this. And though it hasn't been proven, I still have this nagging suspicion about Armstrong's performances. With so many of the top names being accused of (where there's smoke there's fire) and proven to have taken the performance enhancers and Lance was still that much better than them. Seems a bit tooo strange, but then again I'm a skeptic.

I'm looking forward to getting home tonight and seeing how today's stage in the Alps went.

I sure hope Landis and his team director know what they are doing. I can't imagine anyone else letting someone who was 28 minutes down come back and take the yellow jersey.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I am a long time cycling fan and one time fairly serious amateur rider, and have to say I was really looking forward to the power vacuum this year. Until the doping scandals. 'Tis sad that all one had to have happen to them was for their name to appear in someone's journal and you were banned. The person I feel the most sorry for is Ulrich, as he is at the end of his career. He had such a stellar start in the TdF, he could easily have won the year prior to his victory, but he was a good team player and let the clearly inferior, yet team captain, win. Then of course, he was overshadowed by Lance for seven straight years. I had hoped to see Jan win again this year.
> 
> After all the bans, I had thought maybe a big name from one of the Grand Tours might shine, a Simoni for instance. However, that is not to be either. The prolific changing the jersey is nice to see. The fact the GC winner is totally up in the air less than a week out is great too.
> 
> So while the familiar big names are lacking from this year's TdF, it has been fun. Also, the sprinters put on a helluva show this year. The only thing that could have made it better was if *Super Mario* was still in his prime.


I don't think any team has controlled a sprint finish the way his teams did when he was at his best. I loved watching him race, especially when you could see the last 1-2k from the helicopter. The lead out train, the bumping and fighting for position. A real spectacle.

Got to give Robbie McEwen credit for coming from NO WHERE to win.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been watching, and I miss Petacchi (AKA Ale-jet). He would have been fun to seen sprint against Boonen and McEwen, but he crashed out this year in the Giro.

I also was looking forward to this year, without Lance, just to see all the other GC guys battle it out. But it looks like Floyd is best this year, but his team just isn't as strong as the Disco team has been.

I have to agree with others that I think hat there are a lot of scared riders out there. Iban Mayo did well earlier this year, at the Dauphine, but went nowhere but backwards this year. (Just like a couple of years ago, winning the Dauphine, then doing nothing in the Tour)

Still fun to watch, just becuase you never know what is going to happen. I still squirm after seeing that crash over the barrier on Sunday (ouch!)


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Garfield said:


> I've been watching, and I miss Petacchi (AKA Ale-jet). He would have been fun to seen sprint against Boonen and McEwen, but he crashed out this year in the Giro.
> 
> I also was looking forward to this year, without Lance, just to see all the other GC guys battle it out. But it looks like Floyd is best this year, but his team just isn't as strong as the Disco team has been.
> 
> ...


That was a bad crash, it could have ended even worse.

I agree that had Petacchi be present, the sprints may have been different.

I still can't believe no one from Discovery has been stronger or at least consistent.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree, the crash could have been a lot worse. I still cringe just thinking about Beloki's crash back in 2004. 

Did anyone see today's stage? I read the commentary on cyclingnews, and can't wait to get home to see it on OLN.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Garfield said:


> I agree, the crash could have been a lot worse. I still cringe just thinking about Beloki's crash back in 2004.
> 
> Did anyone see today's stage? I read the commentary on cyclingnews, and can't wait to get home to see it on OLN.


Unfortunately, I saw the news blurb on who won. I still can't wait to get home and watch it.

You had to know Landis was going to have trouble, his team just isn't strong enough. I don't think many people realize how dominating the Discovery team was helping Lance all those years. Cycling is so much a team sport, but yet only one person gets the accolades.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> Unfortunately, I saw the news blurb on who won. I still can't wait to get home and watch it.
> 
> You had to know Landis was going to have trouble, his team just isn't strong enough. I don't think many people realize how dominating the Discovery team was helping Lance all those years. Cycling is so much a team sport, but yet only one person gets the accolades.


I agree Trenditional, concerning the team sport aspect. I think all the millions of Lance TdF bandwagon people should be forced to watch the TdF from 98 or so when Jan Ulrich clearly sacrificed a victory for his clearly inferior team captain, Bjarne Riis. I am sure poor Jan wakes up every morning and regrets having been such a team player given what happened over the next several years.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I agree Trenditional, concerning the team sport aspect. I think all the millions of Lance TdF bandwagon people should be forced to watch the TdF from 98 or so when Jan Ulrich clearly sacrificed a victory for his clearly inferior team captain, Bjarne Riis. I am sure poor Jan wakes up every morning and regrets having been such a team player given what happened over the next several years.


Even better would be the battles between LeMond and Hinault in the late 80's.

I think all the band wagon fans should actually "watch" the tour instead of relying on the breif news stories to learn who won.


----------



## cbowers (Aug 26, 2005)

Trenditional said:


> You had to know Landis was going to have trouble, his team just isn't strong enough. I don't think many people realize how dominating the Discovery team was helping Lance all those years. Cycling is so much a team sport, but yet only one person gets the accolades.


A strong team would have done little, if anything, for him today. He popped.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

cbowers said:


> A strong team would have done little, if anything, for him today. He popped.


I would tend to agree with this. Regardless of his team being present or not, he would have had to follow the select group of riders (wasn't it like 6-8 at the time he blew?), and he couldn't.

As strong as he has been, I wonder if something is wrong? Maybe a infection or cold, or maybe he just bonked?

Either way, tomorrow's stage should be interesting....With a 10K downhill to the finish, I wonder if all the GC guys will try to attack on the last climb, and stay away on the downhill. I don't know what the route is like, but I'm worried if it pretty technical, we could have some guys seriously crashing out, since they will be taking big risks on the downhill.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I think he would have struggled today, but having more team members around him may have prevented some of the attacks. It was quite obvious the other riders were "lookin" at him like a lamb in a lion's den. Also if he had some other team members who were strong enough, they may have been able to pull him back.

I can't help but think it was sure convenient he mentioned his "hip" problems early on.

It was an interesting stage.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Certainly was an interesting stage. Landis ended up with a face the colour of hip bone.

By the way, I'm not sure it wasn't a case of Lance Armstrong dragging his team-mates along and making them raise their game. None of them has exactly shone independently of Lance.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

They pass within a few kilometers of Geneva tomorrow. I'm trying to drag some friends to go with me to watch them whizz by. I went in 2004 and waited on a steep slope of the Jura Mountains to see the grind their way up. They flew by in a matter of 3-4 seconds. Still thought it was worth the wait.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

I read that the"official" version for Floyd's performance was he didn't eat enough food, and bonked hard.

Jens Voigt (CSC) was interviewed, and said that several of the mountain descents were very dangerous, and that you couldn't eat during the descents, since you needed two hands on the handlebars to control yourself. He thought that they were actually too dangerous, according to the interview.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

If you have a chance to get to a tv to watch the current stage live then do so. The last climb has yet to happen but it's very exciting.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> They pass within a few kilometers of Geneva tomorrow. I'm trying to drag some friends to go with me to watch them whizz by. I went in 2004 and waited on a steep slope of the Jura Mountains to see the grind their way up. They flew by in a matter of 3-4 seconds. Still thought it was worth the wait.


xcubbies,

I am envious, even seeing the TDF live for 3-4 seconds must have been exciting. I hope to do one of the "Follow the Tour" vacations pretty soon.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

While I look forward to spending some time one day on the TdF course, I am already working on control techniques not to pick a fight with the bozos that spit on the riders they dislike or wave things in their face. Does anyone remember the _Giro_ from a few years back when, I think maybe Simoni, lost his cool and decked someone?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, Landis wins today and is back in contention. You have to give it to him for personal fortitude, yesterday's bonk would have broken many men. It may be lacking the familiar names this year, but it has been an exciting TdF IMO. I wonder who will win? I could even see Kloden still make a play.

Warmest regards


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Wow, Landis wins today and is back in contention. You have to give it to him for personal fortitude, yesterday's bonk would have broken many men. It may be lacking the familiar names this year, but it has been an exciting TdF IMO. I wonder who will win? I could even see Kloden still make a play.
> 
> Warmest regards


Landis is an old fashioned champion...all heart, with a very high threshold for pain. Given the medical reports attesting to the condition of his hips, he must have a cast iron a** to be able to take the pounding the TdF has to offer, and seek to dominate his competition as well. When all is said and done, it is this type of competitor who deserves to wear the yellow jeresy!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> While I look forward to spending some time one day on the TdF course, I am already working on control techniques not to pick a fight with the bozos that spit on the riders they dislike or wave things in their face. Does anyone remember the _Giro_ from a few years back when, I think maybe Simoni, lost his cool and decked someone?


I do remember that. I also remember the Simoni Hooligans.

Non-cycling friends have questioned why the fans are allowed to be so close to the riders and though I have no other answer than that is just how cycling is, over the past couple years I've seen more and more fans overstepping their bounds. Watching yesterdays stage, Leipheimer was on a break away and during one point he rode by a specatator and that spectator kicked his foot out towards Levi. Thanks to TIVO, I played it back in slow motion and the act did seem intentional, but it didn't appear anything happened. It got me thinking how much the riders actually have to put up with that we never see. I can imagine quite a bit happens, but because winning the stage and or the race is more important than stopping and "dealing" with the fan.

I also remember Lance talking about all of the spitting during the TT up L'Alp Duez a few years back.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Wow, Landis wins today and is back in contention. You have to give it to him for personal fortitude, yesterday's bonk would have broken many men. It may be lacking the familiar names this year, but it has been an exciting TdF IMO. I wonder who will win? I could even see Kloden still make a play.
> 
> Warmest regards


Aaaahhhhh; I shouldn't have read this post!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, today's stage was just amazing! Floyd proved his determination today, and if he wins the race, has certainly proved himself worthy.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Garfield said:


> Wow, today's stage was just amazing! Floyd proved his determination today, and if he wins the race, has certainly proved himself worthy.


My sentiments exactly. That last time trial is going to be something to watch. It won't be like 1989, having the TT as the very last stage when 2 guys are fighting it out is the best way to end the Tour. I gained much respect for Landis today.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

All with hip surgery this fall for Floyd. Damn he has guts.


----------

